

Warden: CloudFoundry's Linux container library - geku
https://github.com/cloudfoundry/warden

======
patrickg_zill
Has anyone used OpenVZ along with either ProxMox or the free openvz webpanel,
as I have?

With all the noise about LXC based solutions I wonder if some wouldn't be just
as happy with OpenVZ.

~~~
alinspired
openvz doesn't seem to be known outside of hosting/hosters community,
otherwise - it's quite a mature container engine

~~~
shykes
The ancestor of Docker at dotCloud ran on openvz. We moved to lxc in 2010 when
it became usable.

I think of them as mostly interchangeable except for the shared hosting use
case where openvz has a head start (more time for more eyeballs to audit and
fix it).

Now the whole "openvz vs. lxc" distinction is pretty moot - linux has
namespaces and cgroups. Everything else is a matter of choice of userland
libraries and cli tools.

------
geku
Warden is similar to Docker, every container gets a read-only and a read-write
filesystem assigned and Warden provides an API for creating and destroying
containers.

------
andypiper
jambay provides more info on Warden in this other HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6488258](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6488258)

~~~
geku
thanks, much more accurate than my explanation.

------
dallagi
Ironically, Warden is also the name of the tool used in PC-BSD to manage
FreeBSD Jails.

[http://wiki.pcbsd.org/index.php/Warden%C2%AE](http://wiki.pcbsd.org/index.php/Warden%C2%AE)

~~~
_neil
Probably obvious, but there's another ruby project named Warden as well
(handles user authentication):
[https://github.com/hassox/warden](https://github.com/hassox/warden)

This project looks pretty cool, though.

~~~
dallagi
Yeah, I thought it was funny mostly cause FreeBSD Jails and Docker have really
a lot of things in common

